

30 advertisers write letter of protest to Microsoft over IE10 - yusufg
http://www.ana.net/content/show/id/analetter-microsoft

======
DanielWeeks
Because the only people who click advertisements use IE

~~~
Metatron
Well no. But you wouldn't write a letter to those people about Chrome or
Firefox would you? And also it's an option for Chrome and Firefox afaik.
Whereas it's on by default in IE. Hence the letter.

